# Varietal Honey



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

It happens quite often to me. As a matter of fact, there are many times when I get dark and light honey out of the same hive. Once you have removed the supers from your hives you can sometimes go through the individual frames and sort the dark and light honey into seperate batches so that you can extract them seperately. Depending on what nectar sources the bees are bringing in determines what your honey is going to look like in the individual frames.


----------

